# SEPTEMBER 2012 Brides!!!



## Arlandria

How's the plans going???

Xxx


----------



## Arlandria

Come on girls, I know there's a few of us in here :D


----------



## babymuffin

hi hun,

havent decided if ours will be november 2012 or feb 2013 (depends on funds) can't start to book until end of march/april time but have planned everything down to the favours :blush: and think have settled on venue. seen one venue so far and going to a wedding fayre at the one i want in feb :happydance:

hows your planning going? have u a venue booked (link please :haha:) have you got a budget you are sticking to?

bm xx


----------



## Arlandria

Hello!! :wave:

We've had our venue booked since Oct 2010!!! It's very sought after for a weekend wedding so we had to book well in advance...but its finally starting to be in reach distance!

Here's my venue if you wanna take a peek: www.statham-lodge.co.uk

I LOVE it!! :D

Ive got my dress, shoes, venue, photographer, videographer and transport all booked :D xx


----------



## jms895

Eeeeeek I am here and its going fast! My journal is up to date hun! Join me for stress and drama haha xx


----------



## x HereWeGo x

Oooohhhh i am getting married on 15th September this year too! Anyone else just wishing the time away at the moment? X :happydance:


----------



## jms895

I cant wait but getting sooooo stressed!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im getting married the month after October 13th! Im so nervous. My number one fear right now is arriving on my wedding day and them saying 'What wedding' :haha:

what you are all doing for favours?


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi im getting married 15th of sept!! Only just set the date so only just started all the planning really! :)


----------



## Arlandria

Hello Erinsmummy! 15th sep is going to be ace hee hee - congrats on your engagement x


----------



## Phantom

14th of Sept here!


----------



## jms895

Welcome Erinsmummy and Phantom! Not be long now :)


----------



## chelseaharvey

Not sure if there is a Sept thread but im getting married 1st Sept so not long at all almost 6 months


----------



## jms895

Thats my bday :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

We have just paid deposit on venue, booked dj and my wedding car, and know how the tables will be so can start to make some kind of seating plan soon :) hows everyone esles plans going?


----------



## dani_tinks

Our date is the 22nd Sept :D im so excited. Most things are booked now, just meeting with florist and cake maker in the next couple of weeks, and hopefully picking bridesmaid dresses this weekend! I already have my dress :D


----------



## Arlandria

Thread name changed xxx


----------



## jms895

My wedding invites are here today! They are beautiful! I love them :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

jms, when will you be sending them out? Some people have said send the invites now, others say 2 months before the wedding! Have no idea! Me and my sister are making all my invites! Its been a nightmare designing them though, had to get it just right lol


----------



## jms895

I am sending them next week - leaving a 6 month notice as its holiday season etc xx


----------



## dani_tinks

I sent our invites out the other week and i'm already getting RSVP's :D it makes my planning a lot easier. The sooner I know the guests who are coming the sooner i'll definitley feel more relaxed.


----------



## Staceysparkle

I'm getting married on 5 August 2012 and still have loads to do! I've booked the venue and photographer and just ordered my dress but thats all eeek!


----------



## jms895

I still need a videographer and to sort mens suit, BM dresses, flowers, boys suits x


----------



## Erinsmummy

I am going to start making the invited tonight, then my best friend is going to write them out for me, so need to get cracking!! Im going dress shopping next saturday! very excited about it!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Dani_tinks same date as me 22nd sept!

Bought the bridesmaids dresses today.

Have booked the venue, toastmaster, photographer, band, brought my dress, bridesmaid dresses, florist booked, save the dates went out in november. Booked the hair dresser (need to do the trial)

Need to finalise the cake, make the invites, organise the favours (retro sweets), sort out the "sweet shop", buy my shoes, finalise the rings, df needs to buy his suit, need to get the thank yous! Need to design and build the table plan. Need to buy the silk flowers for the tables. Need to make the name plates and finalise table names! Wowser loads to do and only six months!


----------



## dani_tinks

We ordered our BM dresses today :D sooo excited!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im going dress shopping next week! Eeeek! so excited for that!


----------



## Arlandria

Aw it's so exciting hearing where your all upto! I bought some equipment for making my cake and gonna get a few ideas together tonight for the invites... Really need to get cracking!!

Love our September brides xxx


----------



## dani_tinks

It is so exciting, loving this thread <3 xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

What kind of venue is everyone getting married in?


----------



## wannabemummyb

I'm getting married in a car museum which is in the middle an old race track https://www.brooklandsmuseum.com/


----------



## jms895

Xhurch and then a sporting trust centre for formal 4 course meal.n evening buffet.

Still need to sort rings here too x


----------



## dani_tinks

We're getting married in a georgian country house, it's ours for the day/night. Were staying there the night before too :) it's very enchanting.


----------



## Phantom

We're getting married on the beach in the Mayan Riviera. Super excited!!


----------

